# Homemade ~Cat Walk~



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I wanted to share the 'Cat Walk' that we made for Bosco...
This project only cost us around $15.00 to make. My cat LOVES it!
They do sell fancy stuff like this I found online but that was VERY expensive. This was very easy and fun to do!
We used a shelf board, carpet samples, cheap brackets.
We made sure to use a stud finder so the brackets were secure!
I vacuum them every so often and sprinkle him soem fresh cat nip here and there! The very top shelf is his favorite these days....depending on his mood I guess!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

That is really cool!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks...I just get warmed up when I see him laying up there!
I am kinda new here so you guys dont know that we have 5 kids and 2 dogs.....it was so important for me to offer my cat his own space! 

He can observe all our household activity, he can be safe, 
(from dogs and toddlers) yet still involved because he is in the 
same room with the family! YAY!!!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

That is cool - it'd be cool to put one of those kinda things in a rec room.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

We installed ours right in the kitchen! :shock: LMAO :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great idea! And Bosco obviously loves them. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree, fantastic job!! I love DIYers, you can save so much money. I've got plans for catwalks in our bedroom, you've inspired me to get on the ball, I'll post some pics too when we're done.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Superkitties....YAY! I cant wait to see how you build yours!!!
If we had more space we were going to keep extending on it,
but if you keep going to the left it runs into the upstairs doorway.

The possibilities are endless if you really think about it...
like mine is basically perch to perch....but the ones I saw online had
thinner angled ramps which lead from perch to perch. *Take a look *at this companies ideas...they also have a video and customer photos!

http://www.katwallks.com/?source=overture&OVRAW=cat walk furniture&OVKEY=cat walk&OVMTC=standard

They claim that mounting in wall studs is NOT necessary. I was not
comfortable with that idea, since my Bosco weighs 16 pounds.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

What a great idea you had. I watched that video and liked that too. I am going to have get working on something for my kitties.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Superkitties....YAY! I cant wait to see how you build yours!!!


Oh no, the pressure, eeeek! :lol: 

I'll actually admit to having had all the materials for that and some cat gyms going on almost a year now (ok, fine, more than a year)   
You've really renewed my enthusiam for completing it soon. It's wonderful to see Bosco enjoying them so much, I want mine to have more fun too.

Thanks for the link to the video! Here's the book, The Cats' House, that started it for me. The pics are just great, it's for ideas mostly, there's no instructions for building anything.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Superkitties said:


> Oh no, the pressure, eeeek! :lol:
> 
> Here's the book, The Cats' House,


No Pressure! We did 1 shelf at a time! 
WOW! What an awesome book!!! I took a peek at the cover page....
Now hubby wants to build a hole in the wall like you see in the upper
left corner of the cover page...he is going to make it go all the way 
through to the room on the other side! COOL! YAY!!! Thanks!

Will post pics during this project!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Ohhhhh...The Cats House! I LOVE that book. I've had it for years and always wanted to build something like that for my cats.

They've actually put out another book too, Cats into Everything, and a video, I think. Have you been to the cat's house website?: http://www.thecatshouse.com/cats_house/ch_index.htm


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

What a great idea! I'm going to steal it right away. Just need to find a good wall, maybe in the hallway if I can clean out some clutter.... even if it would be nice to have them near the big window.

My dad's a painter, I'm sure he won't mind me moving some of his paintings and replace them with these shelfs for the cats to climb. I could paint them in different colors or use different colored "rugs" and call it art. No one would be the wiser.   

Excellent idea and thanks for showing how it's done!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Cyberpet...please post your pics when you get finished!
I wanted mine to be by a window so bad! But it wouldnt work,
all our windows are too low of a level. 
My idea was for kitty to have a get-away place.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the kitty walk you built. I saw the entire house of the cats house and I love it. They painted it so well and all the kitty areas look soooo fun. I wish I had a big big house to make one room my cats haven. Great job :wink:


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

What a great idea. I can certainly do that!


----------

